# Temporizador como para horno a micro-ondas



## iec1455666 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hola que tal electronicos y cualquiera qe le sepa!
oigan mi maestro nos encargo al salon un proyecto de horno de microndas consiste de hacer un contador de minutos y segundos (como el de un microondas)  pero qe los minutos y segundos sean programables y que contenga un boton de start stop y pause (empezar, parar y pausar) y qe al llegar a cero el contador se detenga y suene una alarma  por esta pagina andube buscanod en foros y ya tengo una idea masomenso del contador para hacerlo ascendente y descendnete usando el 74193 pero no se como hacerle para programarlo y hacerle para qe sea stop y pausa y start sludos! P.D. la unica opcion qe dijo es qe no podemos usar PIC's :s algna idea de como empezarlo ?? 

ahorita se me ocurrio poner el stop como un reset y con ese tengo el start ponerselo al principio del clk y el pause no se odnde todavia :S y me falta lo de hacerlo programable alguna idea?

tengo qe enviar una propuesta de como hacerlo para el jueves 15 de sept y el trabajo ya hecho para el 22 de sept del 2011 sa;ludos!! y gracias


----------



## clocko (Sep 12, 2011)

puedes utilizar un 74ls190 como contador ya que puede contar hacia arriba o hacia abajo,


yo realizé este timer hace tiempo, revisalo espero que la idea te sirva de algo, te paso tambien la simulacion en circuitmaker, este solo cuenta hasta dos digitos y es 100% logica digital.

PD a ver si le entiendes al telarañero que hice.


----------



## iec1455666 (Sep 13, 2011)

muchasss graciass men lo qe se me habia ocurrido era en los dos contadores para los minutos conectados en cascada y pues con el 74221 ir dandole el pulso de reloj para hacerlo programable y hacer lo mismo para los segundos con eso lo hago programable ya tengo el stop  y pues para el stop y pausa se puede usar un switch al principio no? osea el clock conectado directamente al switch y luego del switch al contador  para qe cuando el switch estte activado empieze a contar descendente y para cuando el switch este desactivo no deje pasar la sen;al del clock y este en pausa no se si me explique? saludos!


----------



## marteenxx (Sep 13, 2011)

Ami!! tambíen me lo encargaron carnal!!! necesitooo la idea de lo que se va a usar! te agradecería, si me dijeras como lo hiciste o que material utilizaste,!! porfas te lo agradeceria1!!


----------



## clocko (Sep 15, 2011)

para hacer la pausa puedes utilizar un flip flop con una compuerta and


----------



## clocko (Sep 16, 2011)

este contador ya lo tenia hecho solo le faltaba ponerle los botones de pausa e inicio y borrar, ¿pero que crees? ya se los puse, checalo, te mando la simulacion en circuitmaker y una imagen del mismo por si no tienes el software


----------



## iec1455666 (Sep 17, 2011)

que tal clocko gracias por la informacion ya andube checando por distintos temas para saber como se hacia y ya lo arme par hacerlo descendente y 
para programarlo ascendente utilize el 74221 qe es un generador de pulsos mediante un push button ese se lo conecte a la entrada del UP del 74193 y jalo la manera ascendente puse solo 2 unos para los minutos y otro para los segundos,
 el stop ya lo hice con las mr a un push button activado normalmente y al presionarlo me reinicia todo el reset 
el start y pausa con un switch a la entrada del clock
ahora lo unico qe me falta es hacerlo qe vaya de 59:59  a 00:00 de forma descendente  y qe no vuelva a reiniciarse el conteo y en lo qe ando batallando es en como hacerle para conectar del 74193 y crear una manera de qe solo aparesca hasta el 5 y hasta el se debe deusar and o nand pero tengo problemas a la hora de donde conectar la salida del and o nand si al mr o al PL y si el PL va al V+ por ahi lei qe se activa con alto y si esta en bajo no podra contar mas saludos porfavor si puedes ayudarme te lo agradeceria mucho 

los ttl qe eh usado son el 74193 "para el conteo"
74221"para programar los minutos y segundos"
7448"decoder del display"
y los and o nand etc.. 

saludos!


----------

